# Another Dumb Fitment question



## Hubbard1982 (Jul 15, 2008)

Ok I found some wheels I really like they are a 17" with a 25mm offset. I am going to keep stock tire size all the way around. I know I am going to be a little wide but will just rolling the fender solve my problem? Or is it even going to be wide for rolling? 

I did a lot of searching but no real results.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Colton9182 (Jan 6, 2008)

you might be able to get away with it but on the back you also have to watch out for how much the rear end squats down if it will hit the tire or not



Hubbard1982 said:


> Ok I found some wheels I really like they are a 17" with a 25mm offset. I am going to keep stock tire size all the way around. I know I am going to be a little wide but will just rolling the fender solve my problem? Or is it even going to be wide for rolling?
> 
> I did a lot of searching but no real results.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


----------

